# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Hỏi về vấn đề Vitme bước 5 và bước 10

## lyakhuong

Mình định làm 1 bộ CNC Mini nhưng lượn quanh vài chỗ chỉ thấy có Vitme bước 5 và bước 10. Mấy CNC chỉ dùng được bước 5 và bước 10 thôi hả mấy bác có thể sử dụng bước khác được không Ví dụ như bước 4 hoặc bước 6 chẵn hạn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bước LÀO cũng ok hết bạn ợ. Nó gần giống cái đòn bẩy thôi, bước nhỏ cho lực lớn nhưng thiệt tốc độ, bước lớn thì ngược lại.

----------

lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Vậy à thanks bác, motor 3A đi bước 6 đc không bác

----------


## solero

Motor nó có nhiều loại có đặc tính khác nhau. Thường loại quay nhanh thì lực yếu và ngược lại.

Tùy vào nhu cầu của bác. 
- Nếu làm gỗ nên chọn bước lớn để tăng hiệu suất. (gợi ý: X20, Y20, Z10)
- Nếu làm kim loại và hàng nhỏ thì chọn bước đủ nhỏ để đạt độ chính xác.(gợi ý: X5, Y5, Z5)

chú ý. Đối với Step Driver nên chọn bước vitme là bội số của vi bước của driver. Khi đó sau khi chia ta sẽ lấy được số chẵn. Đấy là lý do tại sao mọi người làm máy CNC hay dùng vitme bước 5 hoặc bước 10.

----------

haignition, iamnot.romeo, lyakhuong

----------


## lyakhuong

Mình dùng con Sanyo 57 - 3A cho ren bước 4 bàn 3020 đc không mấy bác. Hay là dùng thanh ren thường cho nó tỉ mì mà không biết động cơ đó nó chiệu nỗi không, mà 3020 trục Z cở báo nhiêu thì tốt nhất nhỉ.

----------


## zoro7621119

> Motor nó có nhiều loại có đặc tính khác nhau. Thường loại quay nhanh thì lực yếu và ngược lại.
> 
> Tùy vào nhu cầu của bác. 
> - Nếu làm gỗ nên chọn bước lớn để tăng hiệu suất. (gợi ý: X20, Y20, Z10)
> - Nếu làm kim loại và hàng nhỏ thì chọn bước đủ nhỏ để đạt độ chính xác.(gợi ý: X5, Y5, Z5)
> 
> chú ý. Đối với Step Driver nên chọn bước vitme là bội số của vi bước của driver. Khi đó sau khi chia ta sẽ lấy được số chẵn. Đấy là lý do tại sao mọi người làm máy CNC hay dùng vitme bước 5 hoặc bước 10.


cho em hỏi chia ra số chẵn thì bước 5 10 có tác dụng gì ạ em cảm ơn

----------


## Gamo

Ui, số chẵn thì bác set giá trị số step cho mỗi mm trên Mach3 nó dễ hơn. 

Ví dụ: với vít me bước 10, step 200 xung/vòng => 1 vòng đi được 10mm => 1mm cần 200/10 = 20 xung
Giả sử bác dùng vít me bước 6, thì bác set giá trị số bước cho mỗi mm là bao nhiêu?

----------

lehoongf, zoro7621119

----------


## nhatson

> Ui, số chẵn thì bác set giá trị số step cho mỗi mm trên Mach3 nó dễ hơn. 
> 
> Ví dụ: với vít me bước 10, step 200 xung/vòng => 1 vòng đi được 10mm => 1mm cần 200/10 = 20 xung
> Giả sử bác dùng vít me bước 6, thì bác set giá trị số bước cho mỗi mm là bao nhiêu?


500, em set vòng quay 3000  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## biết tuốt

driver step nó có tính số xung cho vitme bước chẵn và lẻ mà , nọ em thấy có con máy cnc cũ đang xẻ thịt vitme nó bước 20 là ít

----------


## zoro7621119

> Ui, số chẵn thì bác set giá trị số step cho mỗi mm trên Mach3 nó dễ hơn. 
> 
> Ví dụ: với vít me bước 10, step 200 xung/vòng => 1 vòng đi được 10mm => 1mm cần 200/10 = 20 xung
> Giả sử bác dùng vít me bước 6, thì bác set giá trị số bước cho mỗi mm là bao nhiêu?


dạ vâng nhưng đấy là chỉ để nhập số xung trên mạch 3 dễ hơn nhưng cũng có thể nhập số xung khác nhau mà... em đang làm đồ án mà bước ren của em là 5 thầy bảo sao k chọn 4 hay là 6 ... các bước ren khác nhau thì sử dụng như thế nào đạt hiệu quả làm việc như thế nào.. em mới tìm hiểu k rõ lắm bác có biết chỉ giáo giúp em với được k em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## zoro7621119

> 500, em set vòng quay 3000



em đang làm đồ án em mua trục có bước ren 5 bác hiểu biết về sự khác nhau giữa các bước ren k ạ ví dụ 4 và 6 ạ giúp em với em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## mactech

4,5 hay 6 cũng giống như nguoi cao 165 hay 164 thôi. Nhưng như bác Solero nói thì nó chia ra chẵn khi cài vi bước hay chia chẵn với tỉ số hộp số truyền. Bác Nhatson là cao thủ trong vấn đề này rồi, bác ấy đưa ra 3000xung cho step để bác ngẫm thôi, khó có dc step ấy lắm lắm, chỉ có set hộp số điện tử của servo thôi.

----------


## nhatson

xưa em kiếm được mớ tiền nhờ cái dấy, vì xưa khó mua step 3 phase , em làm step 2 phase chay 3600 step/rev = microstep 1/18, với 3000 step/rev = microstep 1/15

----------


## nhatson

> em đang làm đồ án em mua trục có bước ren 5 bác hiểu biết về sự khác nhau giữa các bước ren k ạ ví dụ 4 và 6 ạ giúp em với em cảm ơn nhiều


bước 4 sẽ cho lực tốt hơn bù lại thiệt về tốc độ, ngược lại với bước 6, được tốc độ nhưng thiệt về lực

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> bước 4 sẽ cho lực tốt hơn bù lại thiệt về tốc độ, ngược lại với bước 6, được tốc độ nhưng thiệt về lực




Y kiến của Bác thực sự như ý kiến mình trước đây

Hi Anh Nhatson,

Nhưng xin phép được phản biện qua thông số kỹ thuật để Anh có thêm góc nhìn

Ví dụ : Vít me bi 25 bước 4 có Ca(Kgf) - Tải trọng động = 1178 Kgf

Nhưng Vít me bi 25 bước 5 có Ca(Kgf) - Tải trọng động = 1330 kgf

Như vậy nhà SX đã nêu rất rỏ : Vít me bi 25 bước 5 sẽ có bước dịch chuyển lớn hơn và tải lớn hơn so với Vít me 25 bước 4 ( cùng type )

Theo Tôi nên kiểm tra catalogue thì chắc chắn hơn

Mong được Anh Em góp ý & phản biện để phát triển tốt hơn

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> Mình định làm 1 bộ CNC Mini nhưng lượn quanh vài chỗ chỉ thấy có Vitme bước 5 và bước 10. Mấy CNC chỉ dùng được bước 5 và bước 10 thôi hả mấy bác có thể sử dụng bước khác được không Ví dụ như bước 4 hoặc bước 6 chẵn hạn.


Hi Lyakhuong,

Vít me bi rất đa dạng từ chủng loại đến quy cách từ loại bước nhỏ 1mm đến cả 100 mm ( có thể rộng hơn nữa ). Cho nên máy CNC bác sử dụng vít me bi bước 4 hoặc 6 điều được tuỳ bạn tính toán và lựa chọn để phù hợp nhu cầu hơn thôi

Nhưng thị trường thông dụng bước 5 và 10 vì 1 phần dễ tính toán và thay thế hơn

----------


## nhatson

> Y kiến của Bác thực sự như ý kiến mình trước đây
> 
> Hi Anh Nhatson,
> 
> Nhưng xin phép được phản biện qua thông số kỹ thuật để Anh có thêm góc nhìn
> 
> Ví dụ : Vít me bi 25 bước 4 có Ca(Kgf) - Tải trọng động = 1178 Kgf
> 
> Nhưng Vít me bi 25 bước 5 có Ca(Kgf) - Tải trọng động = 1330 kgf
> ...


tải động lớn hơn vì có lẽ dùng  bi lớn hơn , nhưng mà basic bước 4 cùng quay bằng 1 moment vs bước 5 thì con nào tạo ra lực lớn hơn ?
em nghĩ cùng 1 tóc độ quay , cùng 1 tải trọng ,  vit me bước 4 cho tốc độ di chuyển thấp hơn vậy tải dộng cụng đâu cần cao hơn loại bước lớn hơn

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> tải động lớn hơn vì có lẽ dùng  bi lớn hơn , nhưng mà basic bước 4 cùng quay bằng 1 moment vs bước 5 thì con nào tạo ra lực lớn hơn ?
> em nghĩ cùng 1 tóc độ quay , cùng 1 tải trọng ,  vit me bước 4 cho tốc độ di chuyển thấp hơn vậy tải dộng cụng đâu cần cao hơn loại bước lớn hơn


Hi Anh Nhatson,

Cảm ơn về ý kiến của Anh

Nhưng xin phép phản biện như sau :

Về Momment xoắn của cùng 1 động cơ đối với vít me cùng kiểu ( type ) thì bước 4 có moment xoắn tạo ra lực lớn hơn bước 5 thì em không có ý kiến. 

Nhưng nhìn nhận lại như sau

Moment xoắn liên quan trực tiếp đến động cơ / bộ truyền động trung gian / bước vít me.

Còn về lực tải trọng trực tiếp lên vít me bi thì không thể căn cứ vít me bi bước nhỏ chịu tải lớn hơn vít me bi bước lớn hơn.

Nói chúng ý bác không sai nhưng nếu không hiểu rỏ ràng về Lực ( moment / tải trọng động .v.v. ) thì lại 1 cái nhìn khác

----------


## nhatson

> Hi Anh Nhatson,
> 
> Cảm ơn về ý kiến của Anh
> 
> Nhưng xin phép phản biện như sau :
> 
> Về Momment xoắn của cùng 1 động cơ đối với vít me cùng kiểu ( type ) thì bước 4 có moment xoắn tạo ra lực lớn hơn bước 5 thì em không có ý kiến. 
> 
> Nhưng nhìn nhận lại như sau
> ...


em nghĩ xét trường hợp cụ thể
 tải trọng lớn, ko cần tốc độ vậy sự lựa chọn là vit me bước nhỏ + motor nhỏ hay vit me bước lớn + motor công suất lớn

----------


## cuongmay

về nguyên tắc lợi về tốc độ thì thiệt về lực tuy nhiên step thông thường tốc độ càng cao momen càng giảm nên khi phối hợp step với visme 10-20 sẽ được lợi về tốc độ mà lực vẫn không thấp hơn bước 4-5. đa số là thế còn cụ thể thì phải tra biểu đồ moment mới tìm được bước tốt nhất .

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> về nguyên tắc lợi về tốc độ thì thiệt về lực tuy nhiên step thông thường tốc độ càng cao momen càng giảm nên khi phối hợp step với visme 10-20 sẽ được lợi về tốc độ mà lực vẫn không thấp hơn bước 4-5. đa số là thế còn cụ thể thì phải tra biểu đồ moment mới tìm được bước tốt nhất .


em nghĩ mục tiêu tkế ban đầu là quan trọng nhất
đầu tiên với máy gia công, công suất cắt, tốc độ cắt > độ cứng vựng cần thiết > trọng lượng > truyền động

còn chuyện lựa chọn em đã nói ở trên, trường hợp tải nặng tốc độ chậm, theo các  bác mình chọn bước ren lơn+ motor công suất lơn hay chọn motor công suất nhỏ + bước re nho?

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> em nghĩ mục tiêu tkế ban đầu là quan trọng nhất
> đầu tiên với máy gia công, công suất cắt, tốc độ cắt > độ cứng vựng cần thiết > trọng lượng > truyền động
> 
> còn chuyện lựa chọn em đã nói ở trên, trường hợp tải nặng tốc độ chậm, theo các  bác mình chọn bước ren lơn+ motor công suất lơn hay chọn motor công suất nhỏ + bước re nho?


Hi Anh Nhatson,

Cảm ơn ý kiến phản hồi từ Anh

Như Anh nói mục tiêu thiết kế ban đầu rất quan trọng ngoài ra còn tính toán lựa chọn thiết bị trong bộ truyền động để cân đối tinh giảm chi phí nữa.

Ví dụ đối với 1 trường hợp tải nặng Y ( khoảng 1 tấn + rung động ) nếu cùng 1 động cơ có 2 yếu tố cần căn nhắc  :

1/ Bộ truyền động trung gian : hộp giảm tốc , dây đai .v.v..
2/ Vít me bi . Ví dụ đang xét vít me 50 bước 6 và 50 bước 10 cùng kiểu ( type )
Ta có  50 bước 6 : tải trọng động 3203 kgf
Đối với 50 bước 10 : tải trọng động 5933 kgf ( gần gấp đôi )

Trong vấn đề này chỉ cần thay đổi tỉ số truyển của bộ truyền động trung gian ( hộp giảm tốc , dây đai .v.v... ) thì có thể điều chỉnh moment của vít me bi 50 bước 6 và 50 bước 10 như nhau rồi.

Với Nam trong trường hợp này nếu giá thành bộ truyền động trung gian thay đổi k đang kể và mức độ chính xác yêu cầu không quá cao thì em sẽ chọn bước lớn hơn là 50 bước 10 vì tải trọng động của vít me sẽ thay đổi đang kể 5933 kgf so với 3203 kgf 

Thật ra cái này ví dụ chơi thôi, chứ thật tế sẽ còn nhiều vấn đề phát sinh như tuỳ vào mục đích chế tạo , tính toán giá thành , cấu trúc .v.v... mà có hướng thiết kế phù hợp hơn.

Mong được Anh em góp ý.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em làm cái ví dụ đợn giản để ae có mà tính:

site để tính output của visme:
http://www.cncroutersource.com/linea...alculator.html
site để convert đơn vị:
http://www.numberfactory.com/nf%20force.htm

Sét trong cùng 1 hệ cơ, 1 con step pk599: 4Nm ~ 566,447 oz-in
Hiệu suất chuyển đổi năng lượng của visme trong khoảng từ 10-80%, em chọn đại maximun là 80% tức 0.8. 

visme bước 5mm ~ 0.19685 inch  -> lực output 903.30 lb ~ 4018N
visme bước 10mm ~ 0.393701 inch -> lực output 451.65 lb ~  2009N

Giản đồ lực của con step pk599


đạt 4Nm ở 0-300v/p

visme bước 5mm ~ 0.19685 inch  -> lực output 903.30 lb ~ 4018N
-> tốc độ cắt max lúc moment output lớn nhất đạt 1500mm/phút.

visme bước 10mm ~ 0.393701 inch -> lực output 451.65 lb ~  2009N
-> tốc độ cắt max lúc moment output lớn nhất đạt 3000mm/phút.

Visme cũng là một loại hộp số, lợi mấy lần về lực thì thiệt mấy lần về đường đi thôi. Tùy gia công cái gì, tôc độ cắt ra sao mà chọn các linh kiện phù hợp chứ ko phải cảm tính dc, công thức trên mạng có rất nhiều, google 1 chút là ra dc cả hệ thống.

p/s để em nghiên cứu thêm chế độ dao từ đó tính ra lực tối thiểu để phay, từ đó ae mình có thể tính công suất motor vừa đủ đáp ứng hệ thống.

----------

haignition, kzam, Minh Phúc, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@tranhoangnam: Tải động Ca(Kgf) mà anh nói em thấy dùng để chọn lựa visme lớn hay nhỏ cho phù hợp với hệ thống thì hợp lí hơn.

Vd: trong trường hợp tải là 1 vật 2000Kg, ta cần visme bước 5mm thì ko thể chọn visme 1605 vì dynimic load Ca của nó chỉ  944Kgf, trong trường hợp này chọn tối thiểu là 4005 Ca 2142Kgf. Trường hợp này cần tra datasheet vì mỗi loại visme vó cấu tạo, vật liệu khác nhau.


bước visme thì liên quan nhiều đến tốc độ động cơ và tốc độ hệ thống cần đạt được.

----------

Minh Phúc, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------

